
Vidcode (YC S16) Teaches Teens to Code by Making Snapchat and Instagram Filters - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/vidcode/
======
leandra
Hi everyone! One of the co-founders of Vidcode here. We just announced our
Snapchat partnership on TechCrunch
([https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/15/vidcode-and-snapchat-
team-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/15/vidcode-and-snapchat-team-up-on-a-
contest-aimed-at-getting-teens-to-code/)) and are excited to be participating
in YC this summer. Happy to answer any questions here!

------
abraren
If I could have used Vidcode when I was a teen maybe I wouldn't be stuck
making my technical cofounder sandwiches while she builds the coolest thing
ever.

------
catuong
Great resource for your young friends who want to learn how to code and are
bored of code.org stuff at school.

